

Show HN: Vooza - justhw
http://vooza.com/

======
jameszol
Did you think this was a real startup?

This is a parody site representing just about every mobile or web-based
startup.

It's fairly accurate (and hilarious!), isn't it?

------
negrit
Stopped after the second video. Still don't know what is vooza.com about

